
How to make sure the cookies don't burn your fingers? - nreece
http://my.opera.com/yngve/blog/show.dml/267415
======
limmeau
Interesting. The heuristic consists of checking whether "co.uk" resolves to an
IP address. Now imagine an ISP which substitutes all name-not-found DNS errors
with ad pages...

I'm curious: dear customers of annoying ISPs, does "co.uk" resolve to an
address for you?

------
pierrefar
Just note that this post is from 2006.

------
gojomo
Mozilla already maintains and publishes a database of the 'public suffixes'
from which domains are registered. See:

<http://publicsuffix.org/>

Curious that Opera doesn't know about this...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
They do, search for Opera on this page:

<http://publicsuffix.org/learn/>

